# does it look like my king snake needs a bigger enclosure?



## neveragain (Jul 13, 2003)

or is he still good in this one for a little while longer?


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 13, 2003)

Wow...Um, I don't know much about keeping snakes, but if I were you I would get a bigger enclosure.


----------



## atavuss (Jul 14, 2003)

I would say your kingsnake is too large for that enclosure.  A good rule of thumb is to have an enclosure at least as long as the snake, an enclosure one and a half to twice as long as the snake is even better yet.
Ed


----------



## Valael (Jul 14, 2003)

I'd have to say yeah.  If it's anything like my kingsnake, it's pretty active.



My kingsnake is ALWAYS moving around.  


My boa on the other hand, is going to stay in a smaller one.  It never moves.


----------



## Hairyspider (Jul 14, 2003)

*Bigger enclosure*

I used to keep a couple of king snakes, in my opinion as with all reptiles that get somewhat large in size, the bigger the better. Plus its saves money in the long run, not having to buy a new tank when it out grows the current one. King snakes in general can live there whole life in a 20-30 gal long tank. Do you use pre killed/frozen pinkies/mice? Cuz king snakes are easier to get to eat pre-killed, warmed in tap water, unlike when I had a Ball python which refused to eat pre-killed.

Hope this helps

William


----------



## neveragain (Jul 14, 2003)

see, the thing is, i had him in a 10 gallon tank, and he WOULDNT eat at all.  then i remember reading some where that when tehy are small, if they are in too big of an enclosure they could get stressed and not want to eat, so i moved him into a large kritter keeper, and he still woudlnt eat, then into this one, and he ate right away every time.  but i also moved him into this one a few months back when he was smaller.  i guess i'll be getting a new large kritter keeper for him tomorrow, and hope he will continue eating.

thanks.


----------

